# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  SNP Exploits - Scammer & Stealer

## DarhangeR

*
Introducing*
* 
Hello everyone! In Web all know me like DarhangeR - pqr profile writer. All my work you can find on GitHub. And i from Ukraine, so forgive me for my bad English 😂* 
*⛔ I will warn you already, there will be a lot of text. ⛔*
*Proofs*

* Why i make this "blog"? Why it have this name? Half year ago, 11 april 2020 year one guy wrote me with words: "Do you know that SNP sells your work as its own?"
*







*For now PVE Mage Link - unavailable* 






 Later he write me in Discord, and give me all proofs. You also can write him and ask *Alex Mahone#5150* 



 You also can just *download* it and compare with mine from GitHub.









Then Alex send me all screenshots from chat with *mr.x#3288 (SNP)*. You can watch it below.









 You also can just read it all on link bellow ↓

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/698496980942323802/698550585707855904/1.PNG
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/698496980942323802/698550589789044756/2.PNG
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/698496980942323802/698550591777013791/3.PNG
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/698496980942323802/698550593098219640/4.PNG

After all this, i find an write to mr.x#3288 (SNP). 







*Nowadays
*
 Then he suggested that he sees that they are mine, but he did not steal them, and said that we can work together. He will pay me a percentage of the profiles sold. How much do you think, after half a year from the moment we spoke with him, how much did I get from him? I'll tell you 0! He referred to the fact that since then he has sold only one profile for $ 14. 
 
It's not about the money, I do it in my spare time. It's just not pleasant enough when for more than two years I received about $ 25 in voluntary donations. And someone had a fairly good profit at my job. 

Another person wrote to me today (31.09.2020). His nick in Discord kkl#0966. You can watch our massages here 
















 *Also i shared SNP Pack. You can download it from* *here*.

Today to from 父 PirrÔ 父 #8663 ↓↓


*Afterword
*

What can I say, we started a war with him and his actions. His bypass on PQR is not safe, from the word at all. Using his "work" further, you can easily lose your account.

A couple of days ago, I completely finished supporting anything related to PQR and its profiles. Now 2020, all popular servers are protected against PQR, and everything that is offered on the network as a bypass is just a temporary screen.

I am not a PQR developer and never have been, I just created profiles and they were always free! 

Now there is only one decent alternative. The *FREE* program is called *nHub (ni)*. She has her own *Discord*. And I am also the developer of profiles for it for 3.3.5a. And they're *free*, too!
Even this channel has its own little war against this liar. And it starts here*.*

*I hope that after reading this, you can understand why I made this post.*

*You can always contact me:*


*Discord:* DarhangeR#6786
*Discord Channel* *Facebook**Instagram**ВКонтакте

And for the last xD

*












Also* SNP (mr.x#328* make his own story. Honestly i don't know why he delete all stuff from his discord and not post this blog. So just read it if wanna → SNP Exploits - The real history

*For some reason, he deleted about 60% of his posts on his Discord channel.* The good news is that at least he answered me on ownedcore for his sales posts. I will attach the screenshots below, as well as letters from my mail.

Screenshots:









* Also proofs from my mail:*





Honestly, I'm shocked. Less than a day later, he reopened his lousy business. He resumed selling PvE "premium" rotations. 



And one more "positive" review about rotation....

----------


## ev0

Closing this thread as a temporary bandaid while I message both parties to gather evidence.

----------

